# iChat ICQ support?



## sur (Jun 26, 2003)

so, I'm one of these poor European mac users (currently residing in the US but anyway) and I was wondering if anybody knows anything about apple adding an ICQ support to iChat.

I mean all that video business is quite a cool thing but where I come from the IM world is not in complete control of AIM yet. everybody uses ICQ. alright, ICQ runs pretty well on a mac but i'd like to use both ICQ and AIM in the same program...


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 26, 2003)

the possibility of supporting icq has been built in ichat of the version 10.2 already. (and so was the audio and video support). i think the main reason for not having it realized yet is only ICQs unwillingness to support it. i hope it will work one day though.


----------



## bobw (Jun 26, 2003)

Add ICQ users to iChat AV
http://www.macosxhints.com/


----------



## sur (Jun 26, 2003)

thanks guys i'm gonna try that.


----------

